# Hang gesso board paintings.....



## Willie (Jun 22, 2019)

I think I've finally found a way to hand paintings on gessoboard.
What you need:
1 20 gram bottle Gorilla Super Glue
2 Jetvo 2 hole D Ring Hangers
1 piece sand paper 236 U ( not coarse- not to fine)
Sand two spots on the back of your gessoboard to rough it up. Sand the backs of the two holders. 
Place holders where you want them on the board. (Hanging wire will be attached to the D rings later on.) With a pencil in the holes on the board.
Place a small drop of gorilla glue between holes on board and on the hangers.
Press in to place and hold firmly for at least 45 seconds...
I set a couple of cast iron skillets on each holder for a few hours.
Attach the hanging wire to each D ring.
I've tried gluing 1 x 2 s on the backs and using screw eyes.
This way seems to solve the hanging problem....meaning they haven't fallen off the wall yet.
Good luck.
Bill


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that information


----------

